# Anti hunters are mean people.



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I have never had a run in with any sort of anti hunter.... ever. But this year I saw a few things that cause me to go... um. A buddy of mine had an anti walk by him and then turn around and call him a murderer. When he got down to his truck, two large key scratches in his drivers side door. Same buddy was sneaking in on a deer on the last weekend when a black helicopter came flying over the ridge at low altitude and buzzed up and down each drainage, and then flew over and actuall landed on top of the deer (the deer did run away before it got killed by the helicopter). Saw this with mine own eyes. The helicopter then lifted off again (probably so my buddy didn't run over and scratch it's door with a key) and went and buzzed the south side of the canyon and landed by some other hunters over on that side. I have never even thought of being mean to anti's, I have never seen a car in the parking lot with a green peace sign on it and thought to key it, I have never thought to fly a helicopter over a whale that is being herded from the Japanese whaler ships by a small inflatable raft and exploding a harpoon into the whale just to disrupt the save the whale effort. I have always greeted fellow hikers with a cheery greating and usually a congratulations for their efforts to gain so much elevation, and never said a cruel word, or gave the death stair. I am telling you anti's are mean, because they do mean things.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Mean people suck.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree. Like EPEK said I am always friendly to everyone I run into on the trails and most are friendly back. I do occasionally get a don't shoot my dog comment or they ask if I seen anything, and I reply no and they say "Good!" I have never had my vehicle vandalized, but I do worry about it. I don't put any stickers on it that show I am a hunter (not even a forum sticker  ) and I try to hide all of my stuff really well in my truck so it is not obvious. I am not embarrassed to be a hunter, but when I am 2 to 3 miles from my truck I don't want someone messing with it. It is sad that I even have to worry about it. I only worry about it up on the Wasatch, everywhere else it has never been a concern. The ironic part is somehow hunters are the insensitive ones. :roll: :?


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Those are the people that believe in peace and tolerance for all don't you know. :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

I think we are in a situation where we are the ones that have it all to lose. Sometimes when I hunt the wasatch I feel like I am getting away with something. It's too good. It feels more like this when I run into a REI outfitted hiker, almost like I'm imposing. I wish I didn't feel like that. They can say or do whatever they want because they have nothing to lose...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have had a few experiences with "antis" on the Front. I always try to be cordial and respectful, even when they make absurd remarks. One experience though has made me think being nice is all worth it.

About 5 years ago I started hunting a certain area. The first time I pulled into the lot there was a woman walking her dog down the trail. I said hello and she made a comment about her dislike of hunters. Two weeks later I see the same woman on the same trail and again I say hello. She brushes me off with a look of disdain and words that weren't very friendly. Well this went on 3 or 4 times each year over the next 3 years, although every time I saw her she became more "accepting". Then 2 years ago she says hello first. A breakthrough. A few days later I am back there again she stops and starts talking to me. This past season I hunted that area once and she was there again, with a smile rather than a look of disdain. She is what I call a fence sitter, one that we must try to be cordial with and respect. She (and those like her) are the ones who may very well decide the fate of the Front hunt.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm waiting for the day when a PETA member throughs red paint on my LEATHERS. For some reason they leave bikers alone. :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Packout said:


> I have had a few experiences with "antis" on the Front. I always try to be cordial and respectful, even when they make absurd remarks. One experience though has made me think being nice is all worth it.
> 
> About 5 years ago I started hunting a certain area. The first time I pulled into the lot there was a woman walking her dog down the trail. I said hello and she made a comment about her dislike of hunters. Two weeks later I see the same woman on the same trail and again I say hello. She brushes me off with a look of disdain and words that weren't very friendly. Well this went on 3 or 4 times each year over the next 3 years, although every time I saw her she became more "accepting". Then 2 years ago she says hello first. A breakthrough. A few days later I am back there again she stops and starts talking to me. This past season I hunted that area once and she was there again, with a smile rather than a look of disdain. She is what I call a fence sitter, one that we must try to be cordial with and respect. She (and those like her) are the ones who may very well decide the fate of the Front hunt.


Crap, I thought you were going to end up marrying this gal, what a let down.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

> when a black helicopter came flying over the ridge at low altitude and buzzed up and down each drainage, and then flew over and actuall landed


I had almost the same experience except it was a white helo with an orange Rotor. They landed a few times in areas along the canyon or at least hovered close to the ground in others. I figured it was the Helo school training students canyon landings (every tricky)
I still can not say forsure thats not what they where doing.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I have had a few experiences with "antis" on the Front.


As have I. The biggest issues I have had are with guys on Mt Bikes. But I just do my thing and let them do there's.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

> Crap, I thought you were going to end up marrying this gal, what a let down


From what I hear you can't get much lower down..... She is short also, maybe 48-52 years old. Just right for you..... or Tex. :wink:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don’t mind the antis on the front except when they bang pots and pans just as the sun is rising. Or how about taking a traffic flag and doing a butt slide down a draw to a 200” pluss buck you were hunting. That happened to a friend of mine. What I hate is the ones that do damage to hunters vehicles parked in the parking lots.

Here is a story of an anti hunter a friend from league told me this year. I thought it was funny.

They were hunting in mill creek and noticed a cow moose right in the middle of the trail well the moose didn’t want to get up. So they picked up a rock and tossed it at the moose to get it to get up. Well the rock came down right on the moose’s head. The moose got up and came at them and stood about 10 feet away for about 10 minuts. They about craped their pants, both had their bows drawn just in case things got ugly. Well after about ten minutes the cow walked off. On the way back down the trail that evening this cow was back in the trail. They snuck around it instead of trying to get it up this time. They didn’t want any more trouble from this moose.

Just then they ran into a couple of tree huggers. The tree huggers made some anti remarks. So this guy was nice and told them if they were quiet they would see a moose laying in the trail just around the corner. He then told them they had just fed it grass and wished them luck. Don’t know the rest of the story but it was just getting good. I would have loved to see a peta lover trying to feed that moose grass. LOL


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

My question is why the hell do the bikers have to yell so loud on their treks in the mountains? Isn't part of being in the outdoors so you can have peace and quiet? I have never had anyone makes smart [email protected]# remarks probably because I am bigger than them, carrying a bow and am usually the first to say hi. Last time I was up Big my buddy and I met up at a rock slide after our morning hunt and sat there shooting the breeze. Well a couple of younger appearing girls (prob 300-350 yards away) stops to take a break on the trail, we can see them looking up at us to try to see what we were. I figured they must not have been able to tell what they were because they sat there for about 5 min looking up. Finally I leaned over to tie my shoe and one of them starts freaking out saying "It moved, It moved!!!" Then they started waving to see if we would wave back. Not wanting to scare away any deer that were in the area we had been chasing we just sat there. They took some pictures, waved some more and seemed giddy to see two people sitting on rocks in camo even though maybe they thought we were Bigfoot. After about 8 min of this my buddy tells me, "I've had enough", he lowers his bow, turns around and mooned them. I don't know if they really could tell from that far away but I was laughing pretty hard!!! Now don't be getting all holier than thou on me, I'm sure he knew it was wrong since they were just annoying and not being mean but I still look back on that and smile :lol: 
Anyways I for one do not have hunting stickers, don't leave my bow case out in sight in my vehicle so that is probably why I haven't been keyed yet, but I'll tell you what it takes a person with no morals or conscience to do that to someone else because they "think" the person might be a hunter.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

quakeycrazy said:


> After about 8 min of this my buddy tells me, "I've had enough", he lowers his bow, turns around and mooned them. I don't know if they really could tell from that far away but I was laughing pretty hard!!! Now don't be getting all holier than thou on me, I'm sure he knew it was wrong since they were just annoying and not being mean but I still look back on that and smile :lol:


 -_O- -_O- Awesome!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Packout said:
> 
> 
> > I have had a few experiences with "antis" on the Front. I always try to be cordial and respectful, even when they make absurd remarks. One experience though has made me think being nice is all worth it.
> ...


Or at least showing her a good time in the bushes. Geez, where's your imagination............ Some day. :mrgreen:

Crap, I thought you were going to end up marrying this gal, what a let down.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Good post tree...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you, I try.


----------

